# Aquadive?



## Ask (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Can anyone tell anything about this model please.
Is it a genuine aquadive? if so what model is it as I cant find anything on it at all.

I now this is not branded as an aquadive but i have seen a couple with the aqauadive logo and different xytal.

Any info good or bad would be appreciated please 










I have since found a couple of others of this style branded with Aqua dive I am especially interested now as these others both have this very unusual xtal.


















no one is able to help?! the model number appears to be 10872 or 973 perhaps.

Im really really curious now!

Real, fake, frankens, put together from parts??

I should probably also explain i dont own these I found them on ebay and the top one was advertised as an aquadive / jenny case. both from the 70's
I'm just trying to find out any info on them at all. I like the style of the watch and the face in particular.

Cheers!

edit I have email aqaudive to ask ;O)


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

There is one "similar" to it selling on the bay right now. Do a search and contact the seller. He might possess some info about yours. GL.


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

If it doesn't say Aquadive on the dial, then it wasn't made by Aquadive. Brands like O&W, Aquadive, Fortis, Eisenhardt, Philip Watch, Sector, Camy, Zodiac and many others (including yours) which bear the Jenny Fish logo; were all made and assembled by Jenny in Switzerland back in the 60's and 70's. Many of those brands shared the same dials, hands, No Deco bezels, crowns, bracelets, and monobloc 'flying saucer' cases. The NoDeco bezel and monobloc 'flying saucer' case were patented by Jenny. Back then, Jenny was the first Swiss private label manufacturer. Later on, every one of those companies started designing their own cases, dials, etc; but still had their watches assembled by Jenny in Switzerland. Eventually, Aquadive became independent of Jenny.


----------



## Ask (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, im aware of the Jenny connection and yes i know if it does not say aquadive its not an aquadive. Im really just trying to find out info about this case model type as its used by quite a few brands from this time. Aquadive have at least two face versions using this case type with that CG style. Just cant seem to find any info on them bar a few pics. Bit frustrating!


----------



## JonasForsberg (Mar 12, 2008)

Ask said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, im aware of the Jenny connection and yes i know if it does not say aquadive its not an aquadive. Im really just trying to find out info about this case model type as its used by quite a few brands from this time. Aquadive have at least two face versions using this case type with that CG style. Just cant seem to find any info on them bar a few pics. Bit frustrating!


I´ve got an old picture of all Aquadive models from 1979, and Aquadive called "your" model 872Q... when it was produced by Aquadive. Sorry, no more info than that!


----------



## Ask (Jul 6, 2011)

ah thanks you! any and all info is good  I just missed one of these with the other face on ebay (bit miffed lol) they dont come up very often and to be pipped by 2 bucks is the worst! ran out of time to up the bid lol. oh well the hunt continues


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

As a PloProf pimp you sound like you have the inside scoop on things. Great info.


PloProf Pimp said:


> If it doesn't say Aquadive on the dial, then it wasn't made by Aquadive. Brands like O&W, Aquadive, Fortis, Eisenhardt, Philip Watch, Sector, Camy, Zodiac and many others (including yours) which bear the Jenny Fish logo; were all made and assembled by Jenny in Switzerland back in the 60's and 70's. Many of those brands shared the same dials, hands, No Deco bezels, crowns, bracelets, and monobloc 'flying saucer' cases. The NoDeco bezel and monobloc 'flying saucer' case were patented by Jenny. Back then, Jenny was the first Swiss private label manufacturer. Later on, every one of those companies started designing their own cases, dials, etc; but still had their watches assembled by Jenny in Switzerland. Eventually, Aquadive became independent of Jenny.


----------



## Ask (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmmm, I know a bit about the Jenny history, they made the 1st 1000m rated dive watch and their design was the precursor to the ploprof.

Jenny (Yanni) bought DOXA, DOXA invented the HE valve with Rolex and sold their 1st one to the public two years before Rolex. DOXA was founded in 1889 in Switzerland Jenny bought them in the mid 90's and saved them. Jenny themselves only made watches it appears under their own brand for a limited time in the 60's and 70's, which is strange as they own the patents that O & W built watches around. In fact it actually appears there is little or no evidence that Jenny even had their own factory at that time... A bit odd for a company that apparently goes back 5 generations.

Now something you said has me a bit perplexed, :-s My understanding is that Vacheron is the oldest watch making house known being started in 1755 by a single individual, which leads me to asking exactly what do you mean by the 1st private label Swiss manufacturer? as VC is Swiss and founded by one man (I would call that private)

"Johann Jakob Jenny, born on December 19, 1753 as the sixth child of Gabriel Jenny and Barbara Trümpy, died on February 23, 1814 as a single without descendants, active as a watchmaker and citizen from Glarus" is the earliest thing I can find on them from Marc Jenni - History - Independant watchmaking - A unique winding experience so a link would be great to do some further reading on this company if you could provide that I would be very happy! As I can only find sketchy info on Jenny at best...

Interesting stuff aside, I am still no closer to any info on the above watches one of which is branded Aquadive. ;-)
I've been collecting watches for over 20 years and still none the wiser on this brand as I've only been collecting divers for about 3, unless of course you count submariners in which case its a tad longer


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

My invoice from Aquadive says Synchron Uhren Manufaktur GmbH. 
I guess they are part of the Synchron corporation who used to own Doxa. Or maybe still do. My history on this subject is unvalidated.
edit: just saw on the AD site that the two companies are not related.


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ask said:


> Hmmm, I know a bit about the Jenny history, they made the 1st 1000m rated dive watch and their design was the precursor to the ploprof.
> 
> Jenny (Yanni) bought DOXA, DOXA invented the HE valve with Rolex and sold their 1st one to the public two years before Rolex. DOXA was founded in 1889 in Switzerland Jenny bought them in the mid 90's and saved them. Jenny themselves only made watches it appears under their own brand for a limited time in the 60's and 70's, which is strange as they own the patents that O & W built watches around. In fact it actually appears there is little or no evidence that Jenny even had their own factory at that time... A bit odd for a company that apparently goes back 5 generations.
> 
> ...


Hi, a private label is a company is what Swiss refer to as a manufacturer of watch cases and other components, who offer their products to watch brands. Jenny Swiss was the largest private label manufacturer in Switzerland. founded 1961 in Lengnau/Bern, Jenny invented and patented a non decompression dive watch bezel, Jenny also created and patented the world's first monoblock watch case and the first dive watch that was capable of withstanding 100ATM of pressure. The above inventions and the capability of Jenny Swiss to incorporate them in watch designs and production, gave Jenny a remarkable advantage in the Swiss dive watch industry, this made brands like Philip Watch, Uno, Montresor, Dugena, Aquadive, Milus, Heuralp, Haste de Luxe, Perona, Eisenhardt, Jaques Monnat, Jaquet Droz, Ollech & Wajs, Phigied, Fortis and Balzer the ability to easily add a dive watch line to their collection. All those watches were made by Jenny Swiss and had the Jenny fish logo on their case backs, the watches made for the above brands were basically variations of jenny's own dive watch line. With the knowledge of building extremely water resistant dive watch cases, compnies like DOXA chose Jenny Swiss as the supplier of the case of the legendary DOXA SUB300T. Jenny Swiss also offered its own collection at Basel in 1964 and in order to avoid a confict in interests with their private label business, Jenny Swiss concentrated their efforts on the South and North American markets. In South America, the line was referred to as "Caribbean".
Jenny Swiss seized production when Peter Jenny passed, in 1976, his son continued the private label business of his grandfather and formed today's larget Swiss private label manufacturer.

A more detailed history of Jenny & Cie S.A. can be read at http://www.rruegger.ch/jenny_caribbean.htm, It is in German, so please use google translate.

kind regads
Aquadive forum moderator


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Founded 1961 in Lengnau/Bern, Jenny invented and patented a non decompression dive watch bezel...


So which is correct? In this interview, Urs Eschle, states that he patented the no-decompression bezel and sold it to DOXA for a $1. 
INTERVIEW WITH THE DOXA SUB DESIGNER


----------



## Aquadive mod2 (Nov 14, 2011)

subkrawler said:


> So which is correct? In this interview, Urs Eschle, states that he patented the no-decompression bezel and sold it to DOXA for a $1.
> INTERVIEW WITH THE DOXA SUB DESIGNER


Those are 2 different patents for 2 different types of No-Deco table bezels.

kind regards


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Those are 2 different patents for 2 different types of No-Deco table bezels.
> 
> kind regards


Which bezel are you referring to for the Jenny bezel?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Those are 2 different patents for 2 different types of No-Deco table bezels.
> 
> kind regards


Do you have any photos of the Jenny, no-deco bezel? That would be cool to see.


----------

